# Snowmass Question



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

more than likely yes and I hope weekly afterwards personally. No offense to anyone but that is my personal opinion.

Will be there in a week!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm leaving on Monday morning and I start orientation on Tuesday and training on Wednesday. Are you working there or just visiting?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

With it being an Aspen resort, there is a good chance there is a drug test up front. Clean yourself up and wait until after you start the job. 

Most resorts do not drug test unless they have a reason too. Say someone gets messed up on a lift you were running and it seems you might be at fault.

I know Vail resorts announced drug testing for all their employees something like 8 years ago. The quietly dropped that policy as they could not get staff, therefore having problems running the resort. Everyone smokes in a ski town. It's just part of the culture. So for Vail I think it boils down to the job you do. If you are driving a snowcat, you'll probably get tested, if you are bussing tables probably not. 

Either way clean up for now. Then when you are in the job you can smoke up again. Being clean and up above 8,000 ft should make for a fantastic buzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Just visiting for a week... I try to go twice a season...

Let me know where your working!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a little update for everyone. There was no drug test for Snowmass lift op's. What a great season out here too. We are looking at over 3 feet of snow this week. I've been hitting tree runs for the whole week and I can find untouched snow every time I come down the hill. Freaking awesome place. Snowmass is where its at... and Highlands isn't too bad either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I think theres some sort of a physical connection between the adrenaline rush of boarding were all addicted to and the other addictions we might have...  I don't do a lot of drugs, but the stuff I have done always seems to make me feel mad chill like I usually feel after a full day of boarding... altho I don't think anything replaces that feeling.


----------

